# How do you get pvc glue stains out of clothing?



## themavinator (Apr 15, 2009)

I try to avoid it, but it happens, and I want to maintain a professional look.
Is there a product that gets PVC glue out?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Unfortunately no. Lots of my work shirts have glue on them. I only wear those ones for new houses. For service I wear the new ones.
It's almost a written rule if you have new clothes on your going to get glue on them, no matter how hard you try to avoid it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

go to the good will near your home and buy used work jeans for about 2 bucks a pair... I have been doing this for decades

 then you can slop around in the stuff and it dont cost you as much


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe I'm different but I think the clean cut plumber is over rated. I'm not saying you should look like crap, but were plumbers. If your not dirty, your not plumbing


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i buy 25 to 50 cent shirts. up to $2. pants just pitch em. when i got married my wife through a fit because i didn't wash clothes, i just through them away. i wasn't going to wash them and drop off off off service was more than used clothes. i would rather work an extra hour now and then. 

ice cream raz


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I carry several sets of extra clothes/shoes and just change in the van if the situation requires. I keep stained clothes and new clothes in different drawers so I can chose depending on the day.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Will said:


> Maybe I'm different but I think the clean cut plumber is over rated. I'm not saying you should look like crap, but were plumbers. If your not dirty, your not plumbing


 

it all depends on what kind of work you are doing
even if you are cleaning out sewers all day long you got to look in someway respectable.....

you really cant go walking into a 800k house in rags 
or looking or smelling worse than the homeless drunks around the corner... no way :laughing::no::no:


I had a dumb ass kid come into work one day with his pants so torn up that you could see his balls hanging out of his shorts through the hole..... :blink::blink: :laughing:

I told him that going around with your balls hanging out of your shorts probably will offend the ladies.....and the men too...:yes::yes:

Duct tape plastered over the hole might have killed him when he had to pull it off at the end of the day, 
so I had to send him home....


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> it all depends on what kind of work you are doing even if you are cleaning out sewers all day long you got to look in someway respectable..... you really cant go walking into a 800k house in rags or looking or smelling worse than the homeless drunks around the corner... no way :laughing::no::no: I had a dumb ass kid come into work one day with his pants so torn up that you could see his balls hanging out of his shorts through the hole..... :blink::blink: :laughing: I told him that going around with your balls hanging out of your shorts probably will offend the ladies.....and the men too...:yes::yes: Duct tape plastered over the hole might have killed him when he had to pull it off at the end of the day, so I had to send him home....


I agree, that is why I wrote the second sentence in that paragraph....


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

You don't.


----------



## brian1115 (May 15, 2016)

Goof Off.

I was with another plumber today and took all my tools out of my truck. When I was done for the day I spilt glue on my undershirt that I really like while carrying my glue can to my truck. Went to Lowes and bought Goof Off (not the spray can) for $10. I thought whats the worst that can happen the shirt is already ruined. Came home took an empty yogurt container and poured the Goof Off in and soaked the parts of the shirt with the glue on it. Went for a run and came back an hour later, rinsed the shirt of Goof Off and to my surprise all the glue was gone. I swear by this stuff now.

The glue was dry and rubbed in as well


----------



## acesfour (Apr 22, 2014)

Put the clothes in the freezer for an hour. Take them out and scrape off what you can with a metal scraper.

Cover the stain with folded paper towel and warm an iron to cotton/polyester. Iron the clothes. The glue will be absorbed by the towel. Keep doing it until all that can be absorbed is absorbed.

Spray the glue stain with WD-40 and leave it for an hour. Rub the stain with a soft cloth and rinse.

Put pre-wash stain remover on the stain, let sit, then wash. Done!

Now. Was it really worth that effort? 

Tracy
Aces Four Construction


----------



## AdvancedPlumb (Aug 14, 2016)

Yeah it is kind of like when you wear a white shirt and go and eat chocolate. It ALWAYS gets on your white shirt! So, you can't get that glue out really, just use that one for the dirty jobs from now on. It is toast after the pvc glue gets on there. Here at plumbing service Loganville, we just keep old messed up shirts in the truck for the jobs that call for PVC pipe repair and glue.


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

You don't get them in the first


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Even worse.... fuel oil. Just like PVC glue, the stain/smell never comes out. Used to do 150-200 oil furnaces per year.


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

Try wiping the glue dauber . It prevents the stains


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> I carry several sets of extra clothes/shoes and just change in the van if the situation requires. I keep stained clothes and new clothes in different drawers so I can chose depending on the day.


Same as Dhal. I would keep a clean set in the van when i did service.


----------



## AshleyJ (12 mo ago)

brian1115 said:


> Goof Off.
> 
> I was with another plumber today and took all my tools out of my truck. When I was done for the day I spilt glue on my undershirt that I really like while carrying my glue can to my truck. Went to Lowes and bought Goof Off (not the spray can) for $10. I thought whats the worst that can happen the shirt is already ruined. Came home took an empty yogurt container and poured the Goof Off in and soaked the parts of the shirt with the glue on it. Went for a run and came back an hour later, rinsed the shirt of Goof Off and to my surprise all the glue was gone. I swear by this stuff now.
> 
> The glue was dry and rubbed in as well


----------



## AshleyJ (12 mo ago)

Glue Stain Gone, Hi All, Just thought I would provide my solution to remove Blue plumbers PVC glue from, a one of a kind special tablecloth (bottle spilled over). This stain had been in the cloth for about 5 years and after many different methods of trying to remove it with no luck. I have had some previous experience with PVC pipes and fittings & I remembered I used to use a “Premium Acrylic Thinners” (Used for automotive paints) to clean & remove stains off the pipes. Having read in another post that the glue is really just PVC mixed with solvent it clicked in my mind. Maybe the thinners would work on the cloth… well to my surprise after soaking in a small container for 20 minutes and then rubbing the cloth on its self, wearing rubber gloves to protect my hands, the stain slowly disappeared & the blue colour went into the thinners solution. Then squeezing out the thinners from the cloth as much as possible, I then poured the used thinners onto the garden weeds along my fence to kill them & get rid of the used thinners. I again poured fresh thinners over the area of the stain, let it soak and once again rubbed it through. Then after squeezing again I washed the area in detergent and water to remove most the remaining thinners, then into the washing machine for a normal wash, hung to dry and worked like a charm. Hope this helps someone down the track.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

themavinator said:


> I try to avoid it but obviously it happens and i want to maintain a professional look. Is there a product that gets pvc glue out?


I always thought that it adds character/personality my work pants and shirts 😀! I don’t think there is anything on this planet that can get it out once it spills on clothing


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

If there were truly a product that would take care of the glue issue, don't you guys think every darn supply house would carry it by now.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

The Dane said:


> If there were truly a product that would take care of the glue issue, don't you guys think every darn supply house would carry it by now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


agreed,
and clear caulking! 
it doesnt look like clear caulking, it looks like j1zz, esp when you’ve leaned up against it, and it’s on your shirt close to your belt line.. or it’s on the sleeve of your shirt..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

AshleyJ said:


> Glue Stain Gone, Hi All, Just thought I would provide my solution to remove Blue plumbers PVC glue from, a one of a kind special tablecloth (bottle spilled over). This stain had been in the cloth for about 5 years and after many different methods of trying to remove it with no luck. I have had some previous experience with PVC pipes and fittings & I remembered I used to use a “Premium Acrylic Thinners” (Used for automotive paints) to clean & remove stains off the pipes. Having read in another post that the glue is really just PVC mixed with solvent it clicked in my mind. Maybe the thinners would work on the cloth… well to my surprise after soaking in a small container for 20 minutes and then rubbing the cloth on its self, wearing rubber gloves to protect my hands, the stain slowly disappeared & the blue colour went into the thinners solution. Then squeezing out the thinners from the cloth as much as possible, I then poured the used thinners onto the garden weeds along my fence to kill them & get rid of the used thinners. I again poured fresh thinners over the area of the stain, let it soak and once again rubbed it through. Then after squeezing again I washed the area in detergent and water to remove most the remaining thinners, then into the washing machine for a normal wash, hung to dry and worked like a charm. Hope this helps someone down the track.


you need to post an intro first, per forum rules in order to be vetted. I’ll check back tomorrow, no intro and I’ll send my kid get the ban hammer off the truck.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Logtec said:


> agreed,
> and clear caulking!
> it doesnt look like clear caulking, it looks like j1zz, esp when you’ve leaned up against it, and it’s on your shirt close to your belt line.. or it’s on the sleeve of your shirt..


What’s worse is the blue Blue Monster dope. When it gets messy it looks like you serviced a Smurf instead of a gas line.


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

OpenSights said:


> What’s worse is the blue Blue Monster dope. When it gets messy it looks like you serviced a Smurf instead of a gas line.


I’ve used Blue Monster dope for few years now and don’t get it all over myself like I used to. With that said I refuse to use any other type of dope but Blue Monster.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

PhoenixRises said:


> I’ve used Blue Monster dope for few years now and don’t get it all over myself like I used to. With that said I refuse to use any other type of dope but Blue Monster.


I like Blue Monster too, but I have had a couple bad cans that never set up no matter how much I mixed them. Here you can only use dope on gas, no tape.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> What’s worse is the blue Blue Monster dope. When it gets messy it looks like you serviced a Smurf instead of a gas line.


Blue monster has a grey dope that is the same as the blue one. It's good and looks better than blue.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I like Blue Monster too, but I have had a couple bad cans that never set up no matter how much I mixed them. Here you can only use dope on gas, no tape.


Waterlines get tape and dope. Gas lines dope only.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

PhoenixRises said:


> I’ve used Blue Monster dope for few years now and don’t get it all over myself like I used to. With that said I refuse to use any other type of dope but Blue Monster.


Blue monster has a grey version that's the same. Hercules also has a grey one that is the same quality.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

The Dane said:


> Blue monster has a grey version that's the same. Hercules also has a grey one that is the same quality.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Isn’t grey Hercules dope one that smells awful kind of like fish guts???


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

PhoenixRises said:


> Isn’t grey Hercules dope one that smells awful kind of like fish guts???


Not that I have noticed.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## PhoenixRises (Jan 27, 2021)

The Dane said:


> Not that I have noticed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I had an apprentice on my truck couple of months ago that had a can of grey pipe dope that smelled like fish guts. It had similar consistency of Blue Monster dope. I told him to put that back in his tool bag and never use it again when he works with me. He just moved down to Texas from North Carolina and said plumbers up there use it all the time.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The Dane said:


> Not that I have noticed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thats because we sniff glue, primer and methane all day long! CDC apprentice needs smell damping skills!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

@PhoenixRises @OpenSights @The Dane

*Blue Monster is just the blue version of their Talon grey pipe dope.*

Blue Monster is a Whitlam brand. Same with the PTFE tape. This is what I use. Never have an issue with it staining clothes. We just use cheap detergent packs from the dollar store.


----------

